# Tanning an Elk hide



## phi1235 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi. I am really hoping someone here can help me. My neighbor got an Elk late in the season and has given me the hide. I have someone who will make me ridding chaps out of the Elk hide if I can get it tanned first. I am having a terrible time finding a place for tanning. I have always used Fox Valley on Tanner Road in the past but they have since been closed by protestors. Does anyone know where I can get a hide tanned? If I can't find a place soon I am afraid the hide will be ruined.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great question, something we've covered here numerous times.

See this thread from November:
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=46100&p=467975&hilit=tan+hide#p467975

Then I recommend to use the UWN search engine for more hide tanning threads.

good luck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum.


----------

